# Kernel Error at Boot.  -- Invalid Compression Format (err=1)

## Nephlim_rx7

Well, I fobar'd my kernel.

How do I access my root file system using rescue floppy?

I had recompiled with the intention of adding SCSI support, generic, emulation, ...all that fun stuff to get my burner working.  Changed these options from Module to Built In support.

Guess what I failed to do....test the damn thing before copying it over the original bzImage.....However I did back up the orignal bzImage, renaming it to bzImage.orig

recompiled with

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

# mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.orig

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

Reboot the system and received an error = Invalid Compression Format (err=1)

Oh well, you live and you learn.

I have been having troubles getting into my file system after booting with rescue floppy. the floppy boots with my kernel, but attempting to access my root directories to rename the backup kernel image has not proved successful.

Please, can someone lend a hand?  Thanks!

----------

## delta407

Are you using GRUB? If so, try rebooting and hitting E. You can edit your setup from within the bootloader; just tell it to boot bzImage.orig instead of bzImage.

----------

## Nephlim_rx7

Nope, using lilo.

As soon as I choose Gentoo from the lilo menu, i get the error.

I'm entering this post through windows, I'm glad I didnt wipe it out. just yet.  Anyway, what I'm looking for are some alternative boot methods.  Ive found the "kitchen Sink" of linux boot floppies.  Any other help would be appreicated.

Thanks for the info though.  I appreciate the reply.

----------

## delta407

Consider using GRUB; I've found it to be much more flexible (and better overall) than LILO. Just boot off the Gentoo ISO and follow the GRUB instructions in the install guide; you should be set.

----------

## Nephlim_rx7

Right on, thanks.  I'll give it a try.

----------

## AutoBot

 *Nephlim_rx7 wrote:*   

> Well, I fobar'd my kernel.
> 
> How do I access my root file system using rescue floppy?
> 
> I had recompiled with the intention of adding SCSI support, generic, emulation, ...all that fun stuff to get my burner working.  Changed these options from Module to Built In support.
> ...

 

Easiest thing to do in your situation, pop in the gentoo cd, mount your /boot partition, cd /boot, mv bzImage.orig bzImage, cd /, umount /boot,  and finally reboot your gentoo system.

----------

## Nephlim_rx7

That was the first thing I tried.

even after running lilo and editing the lilo.conf file appropriately.

I finally broke down and reinstalled gentoo.  I needed the practice anyway.

But, all set aside, I'm going to back up all my vital files, create bzImage dir's , etc. etc.  failsafe the hell out of my system.  Ya live and ya learn.

Groovy.

----------

